# Found Paddle on Clear Creek near Idaho Springs



## sinyala1 (Jan 21, 2005)

No name or phone number on the paddle. If it's your paddle, please send me a message describing what you lost.

-Chris-


----------



## riverz (Jun 29, 2015)

*lost paddle on clear creek*

my daughter lost a black Werner Twist with carbon fiber blades on Clear Creek 
194 cm with 30 degree offset, regular shaft

I think she was downstream of Idaho Springs but wasn't sure how specific you were as to location. I think she was the "Arios" post from 4 weeks ago, but she's on the way to the Middle Fork right now so can't reply herself... She loved that paddle and Werner doesn't make the Twist anymore so she had to get a Player instead.... thought it was worth checking in case this was hers. She'd had her name and number on but the sharpie had worn nearly off and she hadn't refreshed it.

Thanks
riverz


----------



## sinyala1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry, definitely not a Werner or carbon fiber, it's a less expensive paddle. I hope she finds her paddle!

-Chris-


----------



## riverz (Jun 29, 2015)

*paddle*

thanks - it was worth asking


----------

